# Windows auf neue Festplatte kopieren



## Gelber (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem. Auf meinem zweit Computer ist die Festplatte defekt, kann ungefähr 1 Stunde arbeiten dann stürzt der PC ab. Muß dann c. 1 Stunde warten dann wird die Platte wieder im Bios erkannt und ich kann Windows wieder booten.
Habe jetzt eine neue Platte gekauft und jetzt meine Frage.
Gibt es die möglichkeit die gesamten Daten der alten Platte auf die neue zu kopieren ohne alles neu aufzuspielen? Währe ganz schön heavy alles neu zu instalieren.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Sascha


----------



## akrite (31. Oktober 2006)

...wenn Du damit meinst, dass Du z.B. die funktionierende Installation von Rechner A auf Rechner B clonst, dann geht das nur wenn beide Rechner identisch sind. Ich befürchte, Du wirst um eine komplette Neuinstallation nicht herumkommen... Bei einigermaßen aktuellen PCs dauert das aber keine Stunde mehr bis alles wieder läuft.
Kleiner Tipp, mach von der frischen Installation mit allen Prgs gleich ein Image und brenn das auf DVD, die sich dann selbst wieder installiert, erspart dann wenigstens die ganzen manuellen Eingaben.


----------



## gorim (31. Oktober 2006)

Ich glaube eher, er möchte nur die Platte tauschen. Die Alte gegen die Neue mit dem Inhalt der Alten. Dafür gibt es Imageprogramme wie Ghost, Powerquest oder Acronis. Du erstellst dir eine bootfähige CD, schließt beide Platten am Rechner an und bootest von der CD. Danach nur noch die Platte kopieren und fertig. vielleicht kann dir jemand auch eine kostenlose Alternative nennen.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. November 2006)

Neue Platte dazubauen, von einer Linux Live-CD booten (z. B. knoppix, usw.)
Mit dem Befehl DD geht das kostenlos

```
dd if=dev/hdx of=dev/hdy
```
(hdx und hdy sind die beiden Festplatten)
Weiß nicht ob das mit NTFS geht, sollte aber.

OOOOder aber man nimmt Partimage
http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
NTFS kopieren ist aber derzeit experimentell 

Ich empfehle aber lieber ein kommerzielles Produkt, diese sind momentan noch wesentlich einfacher zu bedienen.


----------

